# Saab 9-5 Hot Aero (My own car...corrected/damaged/fixed/Swissvax'd)



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

*Saab 9-5 Hot Aero (My own car Ongoing Progress....update 21/09/2011)*

Well after decided to change my car, I sold the BMW and got myself a Saab 9-5 Hot Aero....for those who dont know this is the one with the 2.3 High Pressure Turbo producing 250bhp as standard and very easy to tune.

This is how the car arrived home:


























Over the last few days I have detailed the car, steam cleaning the interior, the leather, treating the leather with Swissvax Leather Cleaner and Swissvax Leather Softner:


















































Replaced the front badge as all worn...decided on an old skool Saab badge:


















So Today I decided to correct the 9-5, after taking various paint depth readings I knews i was going to be using different compounds and technique for different panels as there are some which have been resprayed...So onto some pics:

Swirls:


















































Corrected:










But there was some previous touch ups and a deep scratch, this will be fixed at a later date:


















More swirling and oxidisation:


























And this is after the correction:


















50/50 with the front door/rear door:










On the top of the doors there were deeper scratches but were removed:


















The front door after correction:










There front wing was also oxidised and heavely swirled and madly marred:


















50/50 on the front wing:


















Corrected front wing:


















At this stage I took a picture of the reflection on the panels which had been corrected:










Onto the bonnet....which was really badly oxidised and swirled giving a very poor reflection:


























50/50:


























Corrected and a much better reflection:










Onto the bumper, someone had attacked it with a brillo pad:










After correction:










There were a few things needing fixed on the bumper so might get it resprayed 










I did the other side which was like what you always saw in previous pics (nothing more exciting) then it started to rain....I was fortunate to finish the correction so tomorrow will add the protection, just trying to decide on which wax i will use.....


















So today I was going to continue with the detail on my 9-5 when I got a call from my mum....."someone has damaged you car", so went round to see how bad it was....expecting the worse and hoping for the best, I turned up and someone had thrown an egg at the car:


























With the sun out and the car being black the egg was starting to fry on the paintwork...this is not good as egg has acid fat and protein in it (thanks to my friend Gordon for pointing that out) which will eat into the paint work...so the first thing i did was spray the effected areas with APC, picked off the shell and blasted with the PW, then snowfoamed with Chemical Guys Citrus Snowfoam and again rinsed, washed the car with Dodo Juice Born to be Mild rinsed and dried with a Dodo Juice Supernatural Drying towel. At this point the damage was clear 

This was the impact spot:









and the run off had stained the paint:

















So I attempted to correct the run off and etching with my DA, using Scholls Concept S17 compound and a Black Chemical Guys Hex Logic pad which worked well, the impact area and some etching will require wet sanding and didnt have time to do that today....so this will be done another time...

So once fixed I applied Swissvax Cleaner Fluid to the car:

















Which was left for 10-15 mins and buffed off:









I then applied Swissvax Shield....This was contains PTFE (as found on non stick frying pans) which is fantastic for durability with 8+ months been known:









This was left for 30 mins then buffed off then left for an hour and the second layer of wax was applied, this time I wanted depth to the paint, so I opted for Swissvax Best of Show:









Whilst the wax was curing I applied Zaino Z2 to the alloys to give some depth then applied Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax:

















then applied Swissvax Pneu to the tyres, personally i think this is the best tyre dressing on the market giving a nice natural finish:









Leaving the Autobahn and Pneu to cure a little, I dressed the exterior trim with Swissvax Nano Express, this is expected to give a few months protection in itself, but ill be using every month:









The exterior rubbers were perrishing so treated with Swissvax Seal Feed, this again is one of the best products on the market for this purpose:

























The glass was treated to Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol and the wax was buffed, Autobahn buffed, tyre dressing wiped the end results:

























































































There is probably more going to happen, just some little bits to fix further.....but thats up to date so far 

Thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great mate. Awesome reflections! A bit of a sleeper packing 250bhp!

Can't believe some prick egged it overnight.  At least you've got the abilities to sort it out I suppose. :thumb:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Nice vehicle and excellent work.
(From a Saab hoarder!)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice looking car :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I had been following this detail on FB as you know Robert.
But was gutted this morning when I saw your up date and as as the pictures where up dated though out the day. The staining should come out dependant on your readings M8. But the impact damage is another thing.You will probably be out with the touch up brush. Hope you get it all rectified in the future. :thumb:
I have never understood why some mindless people cant see others getting on in life.:devil: Hope this does not spoil the new car feeling to much.
Gordon.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Gordon, I think i know how ill deal with the impact......but thats not a 5 min job and after last night number 1 priority was to get it protected, the staining did come out easy enough, there was a little bit of etching which will be addressed at a later date when i have time....but it looks much better than when i got it...but its away tomorrow to get some issues fixed, all i wanted was when i got it back i could just drive it and enjoy it instead of thinking to detail it AGAIN....


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

grand work on a now stunNing motor. as above soooo never knew an egg can cause so much bother. 

fcuking hate jacka$$ that do dumb $hit ARGH!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That is a big swirl mark in pic one on the roof Rob????

Can't believe some sod egged it, glad you got it sorted. Car looks new now, been following it on Facebook as well.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice work Robert, great reflections. You must be gutted about the egg incident. I didn't realise an egg would cause so much damage to the car paint work.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

how much satisfaction would it give catching the wee bam's and serving up some vengance! you know who would end up getting nicked though, the world is a twisted place.

Cracking job on the mighty slaab!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> That is a big swirl mark in pic one on the roof Rob????
> 
> Can't believe some sod egged it, glad you got it sorted. Car looks new now, been following it on Facebook as well.


For some reason it always happens when using photobucket distort for the numberplate


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

well done dude,nice and bloomin fast car.wished i'd seen the wee pratts that chucked the eg as i'd happily scrammble them for you


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

robtech said:


> i'd happily scrammble them for you


I like what you did there :lol:


----------



## dionysg (Mar 15, 2011)

Got to love the shine. Very good


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking work Rob, looks like new now :thumb:,
gutted someone threw an egg at your car, think a lot of the time the offenders don't realize the damage it can cause, wee bit of steady handed touching up needed by the looks of things .

Richard


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

You need one of these Robert...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Gutted for you when i saw your update on FB matey, but looking mint now


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks really good, what polish products did you use ? Did you find it different from the bmw ?


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Sympathy with the egg mate, something similar happened to my last motor but it wasn't an egg thrown by some little yob, it was an egg dropped by a bird as it flew over my car which was also black and highly shiny. Wonder if this is something that upsets birds?!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Cracking work Rob, looks like new now :thumb:,
> gutted someone threw an egg at your car, think a lot of the time the offenders don't realize the damage it can cause, wee bit of steady handed touching up needed by the looks of things .
> 
> Richard


Yeah touch up with a wooden tooth pick or something thinner....will find something, sure ill continue the thread with what i decide, but not going to be for a few weeks as im too busy now 



JJ_ said:


> That looks really good, what polish products did you use ? Did you find it different from the bmw ?


I used Mernzerna Power Gloss, Power Finish and Final Finish But I did then alternate to Scholls Concept S03 Gold and S17, really depending on the panel and if it had been resprayed or not...I really do love Scholls Concept...but I did the final refine with the DA as the paint was getting soft and inflicting micro swirling with the rotary....

How do you mean different ? as in paint ? or driving ?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had teh same issue where some young worms egged my modified van years back. Damn stuff etches in properly. Nice car. Nice work but ditch the ring Bobby. I keep seeing folk wearing jewellery when working.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

When looking back at the pics i wonder how long it would take for someone to pick up on that......page 3 aint too bad...silly mistake, but it was my own car so not as particular as i would be if a customers car....


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice turnover and results


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Jealousy is a terrible thing- I presume someone saw you working hard at your own car and have nothing good going for them in life and don't realise how much trouble a simple egg can cause.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Prism Detailing said:


> I used Mernzerna Power Gloss, Power Finish and Final Finish But I did then alternate to Scholls Concept S03 Gold and S17, really depending on the panel and if it had been resprayed or not...I really do love Scholls Concept...but I did the final refine with the DA as the paint was getting soft and inflicting micro swirling with the rotary....
> 
> How do you mean different ? as in paint ? or driving ?


Yeah paint wise, this scholls stuff seems to get a good amount of coverage just now, is it easier to finish down, whats the work time like ?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Really nice work on a very underrated car.

I have no time for idiots who vandalise other people’s property.  :devil:


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Jealousy is a terrible thing- I presume someone saw you working hard at your own car and have nothing good going for them in life and don't realise how much trouble a simple egg can cause.


I agree lots of jealous people about, I am annoyed to see your hard work being spoiled by some t**t.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice work, so sad to see some mindlessmoron decided to "decorate" the Saab, I used to own the same model in Steel grey, they are real giant killing sleepers when you want and lovely cruisers when you don't 

Look forward to further updates on a lovely project.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Lovely work there - I can't believe you didn't completely lose your rag over it being egged though (not that it would have gotten you anywhere, granted).


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> When looking back at the pics i wonder how long it would take for someone to pick up on that......page 3 aint too bad...silly mistake, but it was my own car so not as particular as i would be if a customers car....


Always one:lol:
More than likely I would be the same with my own car ( if I had one )


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Yeah paint wise, this scholls stuff seems to get a good amount of coverage just now, is it easier to finish down, whats the work time like ?


night and day....being a solid black it was easier to inflict micro swirling, bit like the Evo's, the paint is very soft ! The BMW on the otherhand was more forgiving, could be corrected without the use of final refine with a DA.

As for the Scholl Concept, I love them, think the bottle design is wrong as putting compound onto the pad, usually too much comes out (im sure thats a marketing technique to use more, then buy more lol). The only reason i switched to the Menzerna was on some panels it was just not working the way i wanted, im still getting use to the compound, only used it once before on an Audi S5 MTM (not sure if i have done the write up for that) and it was without a doubt the best product for the job....To give a more conclusive opinion of Scholls, I need to use it a lot more...Soo far I started with Sonus range (in the beginning), moved to 3M after being SV authorised and only used it for a year, then worked on the Bentley Supersport and the 3M products didnt work, I had Menzerna 200ml bottle and tried them, prefered it over 3M as they dried out too quickly and too much dust and for a year I have only used Menzerna...I have found some issues with them in colder weather and bogging down very quickly to moving to the Scholls Concept to see how they work...They are very much the same concept as the Megs 105/205.

Personally I think compounds/pad combination is not just ot that, but also technique and even the paint system your working on can determine if it will work for you or not, I would say for German paint systems my first choice will be Scholls. Most of the guys who use it have S17+ I opten to choose for S03 Gold and S17 which each product is one either side of S17+ in levels of cut.

Here is a pic of the rear door and panel when testing Scholls on the Saab
this was only using S17








the next pic there were deep scratches and opted for S03 Gold then refined with S17









I would definately say try the Scholls 

(bit of a long winded reply and probably none of it relevent, but hopefully the message has come across!?!)


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice work, hope the egg man gets his in time what a ******, nice car to love the power.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work...I hate when someone wants to destroy a hard work,in your case with eggs.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Eggcellent job Robert... Cant wait to see it in the metal. Just cant believe someone could do that to someones car  breaks my heart but thank god it wasnt a claim on the insurance, I think my no claims is starting to disappear! If it had been i would have been out there myself hunting the yobs down maybe boil some eggs and put it up there exhaust pipes!!!

But no really, great turnaround - and you were not sure about black, fab choice!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looks the part health to enjoy and I hope u get the wee scrote who egged it on you!! happy motoring


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous turnaround Robert despite attempts to sabotage all your good work! :wall:

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely fantasic transformation Robert, finish is superb:thumb:
Can i ask what steam cleaner you use for interiors ?


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Superb choice of vehicle, not a great outlay to buy, well spec'd, comfortable and they provide a unique sense of well being along with some shatteringly savage real world performance. Nice to see this type of vehicle shining bright :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Absolutely fantasic transformation Robert, finish is superb:thumb:
> Can i ask what steam cleaner you use for interiors ?


Im currently using a Nimbus 1300 steam cleaner which is working fantastic for me, im even able to do exterior cleaning with it :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks very much for taking the time to reply Robert, much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work there fella


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks brilliant, shame about the egg after your efforts.

Looks awesome now


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Car looks lovely well done,about the egg,i think there are elements in the youth population that single out people like us,as soon as they see you really take care of your car it becomes a target.Mine is parked on our drive,a few years ago we were plagued with kids playing football against the wall below the drive i was always chasing them off,had football marks on the cars side panels even found kids crawling underneath the car to retrieve the ball it was a nightmare.They've grown up now and the problem has gone away.One of the kids is 17 now and last week he got an old Corsa which is obviously his pride and joy.He was washing it on the road the other day so i stopped and chatted to him for half an hour about cars etc all very pleasant,i left him saying see ya pal he said see ya i turned round and said i'm just going to get a footie i'll use your Corsa as a goal mouth,his face dropped like a stone.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovely car, and great results - Black and tan sheer class!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Brooklands said:


> Lovely car, and great results - Black and tan sheer class!


thanks, i did like the colour combination, even thought it will be a little harder to maintain compaired to the silver and black interior one i was looking at.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good, always had a soft spot for these, especially in black like that 

Bummer about the egging, hope you manage to get roof sorted out soon. Interesting read about the Scholls, may have to give them a go sometime.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Scholls was ok on this car, but amazing when I did my most recent TT (which im still do to a write up on)


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

great job


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

So a little update, when I got the car a few hours after i got it the gearbox failed, so whilst waiting on the car being collected i did the previous detail on it, well I got it back yesterday, spoke to the dealer who said that they will wash the car for me, I told him not to touch it......but got the car back with this done to it, looks ok in the pac because it was cloudy but look at what i woke yo this morning when the sunshine was out  :















Looks like someone has washed it with a brush  first of all we know how bad that is on any car, but a solid black car....mental ! But ill fix it when i have some time !


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Excellent work!

I'd like to catch the little neds that egged your car!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

So an update on this.....its been a long time lol

Well the engine blew on it 

















Car was sent back to the dealers and they replaced the engine and gave a healthy compensation for the inconvenience 

The car was still covered in Swirls from the last time they got it back, just have not had the time to work on my own car......

Got the SID (Saab information Display) replaced:
from:








to:









The exhaust was annoying me, looking very rusty so sprayed with a high temp matt black:
from:








to:









Decided to treat the plastic trim with Dodo Juice Supernatural Gloss Trim Sealant:

















Treated the Glass with Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol then Dodo Juice SN Glass Sealant:









Also at this time i decided to give Wolf Chemicals Boby wrap a try and initially i was impressed in the application and removal, still at this time the car was not corrected:

























Also applied Wolf Chemicals Rim Shield to the alloys:









Here is some beading shots of the Body wrap:

















Over the last week I decided enough was enough and corrected the paintwork, recently having Scholls Concept pads and S3 Gold, S17+ and S40 I started to the car, Decided to wetsand certain areas of concern on the bonnet and the boot:
Bonnet before:
















After:

















The bootlit:
before:
















After:









































When finishing the car i used Dodo Juice Purple Haze from on all the panels except the roof, i used Wolf Chemicals Body Wrap (more to test over the winter) but some more beading shots:

Purple Haze Pro:








WC Body Wrap:









Finally yesterday I decided to clean the arches and remove the wheels and protect them, get the car ready for the winter, so i decied to use the steam cleaner for this...

Aches before:

























After steam cleaning then i applied Swissvax Motorshine to protect them:

















The alloys were removed and cleaned using the steam cleaner....
before:








50/50:








After:








Then they were protected with Wolf Chemicals Rim Shield (im really liking this product)









Thats all for now....will be getting some new products to try out soon, so when i have time some more updates....but i have been enjoying the car a lot


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you having some good luck for a change Robert.
Will also have to get mine in also and give it some attention. Spray job still sitting off the gun. So out with the wet n dry also.

Your car looking well and always satisfying to spend sometime on our own cars also.
Gordon.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It is a nice change  trying to grab time when i can which sometimes means one or two panels at a time....still got the roof to correct, waiting till i have the time and paitence to work on the egg impact......needing a bit more time than i can allocate these days


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

nice work with getting rid of the swirl buddy. shame about the egging


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, those arches and wheels look amazing! Steam cleaning looks fun! Beautiful finish after wet sanding too. :thumb: must be nice to get the chance to work on your own car.

1 Q; Would the exhaust not polish? Or not the look you're going for?

Ps, sorry, 2 questions; what do you think of the purple haze pro rob? Got it on mine at the moment and loving it!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

McClane said:


> Wow, those arches and wheels look amazing! Steam cleaning looks fun! Beautiful finish after wet sanding too. :thumb: must be nice to get the chance to work on your own car.
> 
> 1 Q; Would the exhaust not polish? Or not the look you're going for?
> 
> Ps, sorry, 2 questions; what do you think of the purple haze pro rob? Got it on mine at the moment and loving it!


Now really the look I was wanting with the exhaust, im thinking ill be opting for the 6" oval from abbott racing when i gather the funds as i think that looks and sounds amazing......

As for Purple Haze Pro, I have always been an advocate of this product, I have demo's this product and done a comparisson it to some very expensive alternatives, even with som other detailers....The first tim i got to use it (instead of Supernatural) was before Paul @ Ultimate Shine did a demo day and i went along in my van and it was parked up next to the wash area so was being blasted by water constantly and the water behaviour on the van that day had soo many people ask about the wax....It really is outstanding


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great great work..


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love black and the depth of that shine is fabulous, great work.

As for the little scrote who egged your car, I hope one day he has a pride 'n joy and somebody does something similar to his P&J. I come back to my car most times I clean it and there is a new mark in the paint, but that's car parks for you and I accept that. But what happened to you is willful damage, totally unacceptable.

Anyway rant over, great work and a potent car too, drove my friends 9-3 HOT Aero the mid-range poke was phenomenal :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks,

Yeah the saabs are not really about 0-60, but have the power where you really need it....and very quiet at speed and just an enjoyable drive...I think for the midrange this video sums it up well:






ok this is a stage 3, but hopefully mine will be too soon


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

The speedo went round ridiculously quick amazing, love the boost gauge going mental too :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking nice, got to love black cars 

Wasn't the infamous oil sludge problem that took the engine out was it? From what I remember, it is well known on 2.0 and 2.3 litre I4 Saab units up to around the 2003 vintage? 

At least it is all sorted now. Sweedish for the win


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Dave looks ike it was the infamous oil sludge problem, i was documented as having the sump dropped and cleaned out, but what they think happened was that had been done, but sludge further up in the engine block was flushed through an blocked the strainer  Had a lot of issues as the garage i purchased it from said i caused the damage with hitting the sump off something, but what they didn realise, before they got the car Saab dealership had documented a full inspection and they had to accept responsibility an get it fixed.....got it back, few minor problems which have been fixed, but without a doubt an amazing car....I had decided it was going to be a sweedish car, it was actually your car (after seeing it at the training day many years ago) which made me decide to go in this direction (uually being a german car fan). I was not sure about black, was looking for silver to make life easier, but nothing is better than black to show a car, and even more so an exclusive car


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got my car back today with the new exhaust system. Opted for the Abbott Racing 3 piece system including 3" downpipe, Sports Cat and full system and i LOVE IT !

Looks amazing:










































And it sounds even better than it looks :











Also replaced the DI cassette with a new one and new spark plugs and new front wheel bearing......


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing car! So underated!

It's a shame you didn't get a manual, as they have an overboost function giving extra tourque for 20 seconds.

My dad had a 2002 from new, the mid range kick really was addictive and quite shocking. It inspired me to get one, although I got a newer 9-3 Aero, which i love to bits.

Unfortunatley I hadn't discovered detailing when dad had his 9-5 Aero, although it did look lovely when new:





 


 

Tragically, it died a premature and nasty death, self combusting in our drive way! Nightmare.


 


 


 


 


 

Anyway, sorry to hijack your thread! Great write up and some lovely shots of the black paintwork! I sometimes wish mine was black!

Good luck with it and enjoy!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate, exhaust really suits it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks, actually the blue paint and cream interior is a fantastic combination. With the Auto and having the "sport" button, it really changes the dynamics of the engine, throttle responce and gives most boost. Also the auto is self learning and will adapt to how your drive the car. At present the car is nearly ready for a stage 3 remap, only needing a 3.5 FPR and then £60 for the remap then it will go from the 250bhp and 350nm up to 285bbhp and 440nm. I took a video of the acceleration just after the exhaust system was fitted 






The check engine light is on as need the remap to take into account the sports cat


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome! Nice quick gear changes on the auto, makes a difference. 

I'm thinking about going for a BSR stage 1 ECU remap on my 9-3 Aero. Takes it from 210 to 247 for 600 notes, which seems decent value compared to other things I've seen. You get a PPC which you can revert to standard tune and back again when ever you want. Think I need to upgrade the speakers first though! 

Does yours have any optional extras? The AS3 sound system on the blue one was awesome, but they're pricey to buy and fit after market.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I dont think it does has any option extra's....just an honest car. I considered one with Bi-xenons, elec seats and more but then thought of the cost of havin to fix them if something went wrong and chances are on 9 year old car something would.....

As for the sound system, Im sure is the AS2, but I personally think its really loud and clarity is fantastic.

For me its more about comfort an POWER ! lol


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well something i didnt mention before as i was willing to give the company who worked on my car the oppertunity to fix damage caused to the interior trim.....

Before the Interior had only been treated by myself, using only LTT leather cleaner/maintenence and protection and Swissvax Quick Interior Finish to the interior looked like this:


















When i got it back I realised there was blue marks over the door cards, leather inserts on the door, and even the rubber handles like this:


























































Initially I thought maybe a new blue cloth and some dye has come out, so i tried to steam clean, APC, Interior Dye remover and nothing is shifting it, im now getting the feeling its been bleeched by a chemical (TFR, or something else maybe too neat, I know they are using a certain brand which most valeters/big companies use), went to see them and they are saying how do i know its not me who did it, complete joke of a company and will definately not be using them again......Also as they told me how good their valeter is....more scores in the paint work from the sponge they used.

More disappointed at myself as i always tell companies not to wash my car and on this occasion I forgot and looks like i really have paid the price.....


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Well something i didnt mention before as i was willing to give the company who worked on my car the oppertunity to fix damage caused to the interior trim.....
> 
> Before the Interior had only been treated by myself, using only LTT leather cleaner/maintenence and protection and Swissvax Quick Interior Finish to the interior looked like this:
> 
> ...


Robert,

What colour is your interior i cant see pics on this computer? I have some door cards with the leather inserts kicking about somewhere as i ended up with another fullinterior for my 9-5 when i needed a new roof cloth.
Would need to check the condition but if they are the same they are yours if you want them :thumb:
Neil


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

It's the biege interior neil


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> It's the biege interior neil


:wall: sorry mate its the charcoal i have, i will have a hunt for the guys number that i bought my bits and pieces off he had quite a few in for breaking a few months back and will pm you the number


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank mate


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Bit of an update, after the dealer had the car they had stripped all the protection of the car using TFR so this gave me an oppertunity to user Permanon Car Supershine Brilliant. Very easy product to use and this was the results:


























Then some beading shots:

































Also did a video whilst during the testing of the product (yes it also shows a Nissan Almera with is used as a test bed for many products):






The application of this product was on a wet car to simulate wet conditions and it worked perfectly.

After testing the product have concluded the potential with their products and now one of their dealers cover Scotland.

As for the issue with the door cards, i have been looking into redying them, so look out in the future for that write up 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Not really updated the car much but i did decide yesterday that the headlights were in need of restoration looking like this:










After wetsanding with 1000 sanding discs via da followed by 2000 and 4000 ended up like this:










Then polished with Scholls Concept S3 Gold on a Orange Hex pad and futher refining with Nanotech Super Gloss Polish on a Scholls Orange Pad and ended up like this:










Not a big update or anything but a diary of the updates on my own car......


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a lovely car there, great detail, paints very glossy....


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

good job on the lenses mate


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks Baz  It was something thats been needing done for a long time, it really has made a massive improvement to the front end.....now the rest needing fixed (at this point i wish i was good at mechanics lol)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

And thats the end of my Saab ownership, with another catastrophic failure in the engine (2nd engine in 7 months) decided im not repairing it and breaking it....RIP Saab 

Now the hunt for a new car has started !


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Being something of a Saab fanatic I`m so sorry to hear this. Any idea what caused the second failure?
I`m currently running a Stage1 2007 95 Aero Wagon and love it to bits.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing detail this one, and the correction level achieved is to a very high standard, great cars the saabs, plenty of power on tap and very comfortable.

How long did this detail take in time wise, the results look perfect.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice car, good job...


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

funnily enough Robert a guy that works in my office had a saab quite similar to yours ended up going to the scrappy in the sky this week. he gave me a phone on his way home from racing on thursday and said when he was sitting at a set of lights the car started making a a rough laboured noise then cut out and wouldnt start again which wasnt very handy considering he was first car in line at the lights lol. ill find out from him this afternoon what he has done with the car


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

andyb said:


> Being something of a Saab fanatic I`m so sorry to hear this. Any idea what caused the second failure?
> I`m currently running a Stage1 2007 95 Aero Wagon and love it to bits.


No, all i know it blew a hole in the piston....it was running at Stage 3 but for the cost to investigate into it, there is not much point.



Trip tdi said:


> Amazing detail this one, and the correction level achieved is to a very high standard, great cars the saabs, plenty of power on tap and very comfortable.
> 
> How long did this detail take in time wise, the results look perfect.


Detail itself was spaced over a couple of days, but that was taking my time with it as there wasnt any time constraints.



baz8400 said:


> funnily enough Robert a guy that works in my office had a saab quite similar to yours ended up going to the scrappy in the sky this week. he gave me a phone on his way home from racing on thursday and said when he was sitting at a set of lights the car started making a a rough laboured noise then cut out and wouldnt start again which wasnt very handy considering he was first car in line at the lights lol. ill find out from him this afternoon what he has done with the car


Well i have lost all love for it now.....and even worse at present my current car hunting is not going soo well. Looks like ill be without any form of transport for a few weeks !!!!


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

my mate just told me timing belt has snapped and engine being stripped down as we speak to see the full extent of the damage. my rs is going into get some paintwork next week otherwise you could have borrowed my ml until you had found another motor


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

baz8400 said:


> my mate just told me timing belt has snapped and engine being stripped down as we speak to see the full extent of the damage. my rs is going into get some paintwork next week otherwise you could have borrowed my ml until you had found another motor


That would have been very generous of you, knowing me I would have ended up detailing it lol


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Robert
So sorry to hear about your 9-5 - feel for you as i know you'd put a lot of work into your car.

I have just sold 'The Godfather' if however i'd held back selling the car or your piston had blown earlier we could have perhaps done a deal, but its not to be.
Hope you get a new set of wheels soon, will you stay with Saab or move on?

Gibbs


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work dude. Always nice to give your own car that little bit of TLC as i know its sometimes hard to get time on your own car when your stick into someone else's 24/7.

ATB
Nick


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great post and great job......


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

agent gibbs said:


> Hi Robert
> So sorry to hear about your 9-5 - feel for you as i know you'd put a lot of work into your car.
> 
> I have just sold 'The Godfather' if however i'd held back selling the car or your piston had blown earlier we could have perhaps done a deal, but its not to be.
> ...


Its time to move onto something else, unfortunately there is a sour taste left after the troubles i have had and the investment into the car, ill be lucky if i get half that from breaking the car....So with that i am moving on, Looking towards Honda's, maybe a CRV or and Accord. The priority now is just to get a car so i can continue to work (detail), and i have a lot of travelling for my upcoming business venture.....and even worse, when you dont have access to a car after soo long you begin to feel stranded lol

But at present im just making a list of what i can sell off the Saab, and TBH there are a few things which might be desireable etc....


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Its time to move onto something else, unfortunately there is a sour taste left after the troubles i have had and the investment into the car, ill be lucky if i get half that from breaking the car....So with that i am moving on, Looking towards Honda's, maybe a CRV or and Accord. The priority now is just to get a car so i can continue to work (detail), and i have a lot of travelling for my upcoming business venture.....and even worse, when you dont have access to a car after soo long you begin to feel stranded lol
> 
> But at present im just making a list of what i can sell off the Saab, and TBH there are a few things which might be desireable etc....


Good luck mate, hope you raise a good few quid - your alloys and Abbotts bits should sell easily


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

I really don`t want to sound like a Vulture...but are you going to put the list on here.

Really sorry its come to this.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear of all the troubles with the Saab - it is gutting when you spend a lot of time (and money) on a car, and it just keeps throwing up problems! 

Good luck with the new car search! Has the Saab put you off Sweeden for good, then? You could always try something from the Volvo camp - V70 T5 perhaps for a similar Sweede with hidden power but perhaps better reliability... My D5 S60 has had its niggles now and again, but with 150k and still going strong (having replaced a clutch slave, both front droplinks, both front ball joints and the roll-stop top mount which is a 30 min fix in the driveway, not bad really considering the mileage) I could happily recommend them... and they are now very cheap with the new models out, and they don't have the badge to compete with the Germans on status appeal!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

andyb said:


> I really don`t want to sound like a Vulture...but are you going to put the list on here.
> 
> Really sorry its come to this.


Ill probably put it on UKSaabs, but ill keep you posted as this site is probably not appropriate for the like of that.....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Sorry to hear of all the troubles with the Saab - it is gutting when you spend a lot of time (and money) on a car, and it just keeps throwing up problems!
> 
> Good luck with the new car search! Has the Saab put you off Sweeden for good, then? You could always try something from the Volvo camp - V70 T5 perhaps for a similar Sweede with hidden power but perhaps better reliability... My D5 S60 has had its niggles now and again, but with 150k and still going strong (having replaced a clutch slave, both front droplinks, both front ball joints and the roll-stop top mount which is a 30 min fix in the driveway, not bad really considering the mileage) I could happily recommend them... and they are now very cheap with the new models out, and they don't have the badge to compete with the Germans on status appeal!


TBH Dave, I need to lower my costs, i invested twice over what i paid for the Saab in repairs and i only had it 10 months, really its time to really get something cheaper to run (not just petrol, but insurance etc). I had considered a Volvo, I do like the C70 but im trying to be sensible, its only a car to do me until February of next year then ill be changing it again once I know how this new venture takes off....Honda for reliability is second to none, so really its a car to do me 12 months as cheap as possible. Nothing too flash to keep insurance down and to reduce repair costs etc....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> TBH Dave, I need to lower my costs, i invested twice over what i paid for the Saab in repairs and i only had it 10 months, really its time to really get something cheaper to run (not just petrol, but insurance etc). I had considered a Volvo, I do like the C70 but im trying to be sensible, its only a car to do me until February of next year then ill be changing it again once I know how this new venture takes off....Honda for reliability is second to none, so really its a car to do me 12 months as cheap as possible. Nothing too flash to keep insurance down and to reduce repair costs etc....


Whatever works  There are times when I think that cheaper insurance and a more economical diesel would be nice, but then for me it is the cost to change and my car is worth more to me than it would be for anyone to buy it now given its mileage - I'll just keep it, service it, repair it when it needs it (so long as costs dont get silly) and hopefully it'll see me through to when I leave the UK


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Whatever works  There are times when I think that cheaper insurance and a more economical diesel would be nice, but then for me it is the cost to change and my car is worth more to me than it would be for anyone to buy it now given its mileage - I'll just keep it, service it, repair it when it needs it (so long as costs dont get silly) and hopefully it'll see me through to when I leave the UK


Dave you can't leave us


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great job you did on your Saab 9-5 , sorry to hear about all your troubles with the cars reliability Robert , I hope your new venture takes off so you will get something you like minus the head aches !

Best of luck Robert :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> *Great job you did on your Saab 9-5 , sorry to hear about all your troubles with the cars reliability Robert , I hope your new venture takes off so you will get something you like minus the head aches !
> 
> Best of luck Robert :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


Thanks Mario


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome mate, like the reflections


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great turnaround, it's satisfying working on a black car


----------

